# Greens Buying Collective



## RDC8

Hi All

This is a quick post to float the idea of forming a greens buying collective (or a number of collectives based on other factors such as geographical location). The idea is that we would buy direct from the importers and then organise distribution among ourselves. Would suit small/medium roasters who might be using upwards of 10kg per month (although this is not a requirement). I think we would operate independently of CFUK via email/whatsapp/private FB group or some other platform. Buying direct from importers allows access to specialty-grade green coffee from around £5/kg and upwards (before delivery costs).

If this seems somewhat vague then it's because this is still an early idea and there are no pre-determined ways for operating.

Happy to take queries/thoughts via PM; or in open discussion on the forum


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist

I'm definitely interested, but you know that already


----------



## DavecUK

RDC8 said:


> Buying direct from importers allows access to specialty-grade green coffee from around £5/kg and upwards (before delivery costs).


 If you can, I would recommend going for 86+ as it's for small amounts..The price from importers will be around £7.00 per Kg and up, but that extra makes a big difference.


----------



## RDC8

Absolutely right Dave - thanks for pointing that out. Coffee at the £5 price point is often on the "specials" list; it might be from the previous season, or a lower grade of "specialty". I guess I was making the point to anyone currently paying £9 or more for fairly mediocre coffee and who hasn't seen an offer sheet from an importer. It was certainly a game changer for me to be able to access better quality coffees from the importers without paying silly money to "the middleman".


----------



## DavecUK

@RDC8 I always think of it a bit like wine....paying that few quid extra gets you so much more. Otherwise why home roast.

There are risks of course...4 days ago I buggered up a roast, dealing with some stuff on the forum. My attention was diverted for a whole 2m...Just trying a cup of it and it's....aargh horrible. That's about £9 down the drain. I'm just about to throw it all away....well actually that's not true...I have some TiN burrs to season on a test grinder...but it's a very expensive way of seasoning burrs.


----------



## Turnado

RDC8 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is a quick post to float the idea of forming a greens buying collective (or a number of collectives based on other factors such as geographical location). The idea is that we would buy direct from the importers and then organise distribution among ourselves. Would suit small/medium roasters who might be using upwards of 10kg per month (although this is not a requirement). I think we would operate independently of CFUK via email/whatsapp/private FB group or some other platform. Buying direct from importers allows access to specialty-grade green coffee from around £5/kg and upwards (before delivery costs).
> 
> If this seems somewhat vague then it's because this is still an early idea and there are no pre-determined ways for operating.
> 
> Happy to take queries/thoughts via PM; or in open discussion on the forum


 Count me in. I'm looking for a sensible priced supply of decent greens. Looking for grade 85-86 and above


----------



## Missy

I thought this sort of thing had been stopped here? (Just being nosey I keep umming about trying roasting but 10kg a month is way beyond my range!)


----------



## Missy

Ah thanks, that makes sense now. So an off forum sub. Sounds a great idea! I'd be interested if someone wanted to do tiny amounts for playing with popcorn makers with! 😊 seems a shame things can't happen here anymore though. I used to love the LSOL banter though I doubt id be able to get any tasting notes at all roasting my own!


----------



## DavecUK

Missy said:


> I thought this sort of thing had been stopped here? (Just being nosey I keep umming about trying roasting but 10kg a month is way beyond my range!)


 OP clearly said it wasn't a requirement to have 10kg


----------



## Missy

DavecUK said:


> OP clearly said it wasn't a requirement to have 10kg


 Yeah but I assume it's likely more aimed at people with proper roasters, I reckon that's just another slippery slope I could end up on!


----------



## DavecUK

Missy said:


> Yeah but I assume it's likely more aimed at people with proper roasters, I reckon that's just another slippery slope I could end up on!


 Assuming that might make others with smaller requirements of greens think it's not for them.....it's a slippery slope, but if a group all have the same beans, it makes it easy to swap roasting notes and advice.


----------



## Missy

In that case, if super small amounts are a viable possibility I'm interested, I don't see the point in giving it a go with rubbish beans (because I wouldn't drink rubbish from a roaster so why would I like it myself) but I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Missy said:


> In that case, if super small amounts are a viable possibility I'm interested, I don't see the point in giving it a go with rubbish beans (because I wouldn't drink rubbish from a roaster so why would I like it myself) but I have no idea what I'm doing!


 Missy! Check this out:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57925-tin-can-air-roaster/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=816804&embedComment=816804&embedDo=findComment#comment-816804

I'm going to start building it. It can be easily built, very cheaply, and the blower can be used to blow the leaves away in the autumn.

I also bought 3kg from another forum member here. I've tried in a breadmaker+heatgun and it wasn't bad at all. Dare I say, sadly, it tasted better than anything I had with the Gene Cafe before. I reckon what killed it for me was the fact I was never able to hear first crack on the Gene Cafe.

I've been thinking of a Behmor (now that they are allowed in the UK/EU after passing regulations), but I'm not 100% sure on that yet. So decided on that little project instead until I make my mind up.

@RDC8 - I'll be defo interested in this. Don't know when yet, but very keen.

Other members which might be interested, mentioning them just in case: @Beeroclock, @Rob1, @PhilDawes.


----------



## Missy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Missy! Check this out:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57925-tin-can-air-roaster/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=816804&embedComment=816804&embedDo=findComment#comment-816804
> 
> I'm going to start building it. It can be easily built, very cheaply, and the blower can be used to blow the leaves away in the autumn.
> 
> I also bought 3kg from another forum member here. I've tried in a breadmaker+heatgun and it wasn't bad at all. Dare I say, sadly, it tasted better than anything I had with the Gene Cafe before. I reckon what killed it for me was the fact I was never able to hear first crack on the Gene Cafe.
> 
> I've been thinking of a Behmor (now that they are allowed in the UK/EU after passing regulations), but I'm not 100% sure on that yet. So decided on that little project instead until I make my mind up.
> 
> @RDC8 - I'll be defo interested in this. Don't know when yet, but very keen.
> 
> Other members which might be interested, mentioning them just in case.


 I read that thread and the link last week, but didn't understand it at all, which I think puts it beyond me.


----------



## RDC8

I understand where you are coming from; one of the reasons I tentatively suggested we could/should be doing this off-forum.

Not sure the concept is to promote a green bean deal as such, buying direct from the importers seems to be available to anyone who wishes to open an account - provided you want to splash out on 35/59/69 kilo bags at a time. This post was to see if there is sufficient interest in forming a group to achieve the quantities required, on a (semi) regular basis, to make the bulk-buying worthwhile.

However, given the decisions taken last weekend, I would understand if the admins/mods feel this thread should also be taken down.


----------



## RDC8

Missy said:


> I'd be interested if someone wanted to do tiny amounts


 Your interest is noted @Missy 

I'll let this run for another day or so to see who else might be interested, then we take it a step further.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'll be defo interested in this


 Noted @MediumRoastSteam 



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've been thinking of a Behmor


 I would definitely recommend a Behmor, it's how I started (the second generation model, not the first). Super easy to use, but also gives room for some experimentation. Gives great results! Although to be fair, it behaves quite differently to a commercial-style drum roaster (to begin with, the temperature probes are nowhere near the bean mass!), so if you catch upgraditus there will be another learning curve to over-come. However, there is a lot more choice now in the home-roaster space compared to a few years back; other roasters are available.


----------



## PhilDawes

I'm definitely interested, though haven't done anything like this before. How would distributing small lots work after the large batch has arrived in the uk?


----------



## Kman10

I'm interested


----------



## RDC8

PhilDawes said:


> How would distributing small lots work after the large batch has arrived in the uk


 Now this is the $64k question! Much will depend on who is interested in how we collectively decide to operate. In the past, I have split a few consignments with a fellow roaster who regularly (and in accordance with current legal requirements!) drives past my location; he also takes beans to a network of other roasters in his part of the country - so that's an example of working together to get the beans distributed. Courier/postage is another option at the buyers cost. I know of another collective where a member lives close to the UK warehouse and can pick-up from there at no delivery cost. Other members then pay the cost of courier/mail to get their consignments sent out. It really comes down to finding a cost-effective solution to meet everyone's needs


----------



## Norvin

I'm interested but for only a few kg/month.


----------



## iroko

Possibly interested, I was tempted by the Bom Jesus that @Beeroclock had up the other week, but 10kg would last me about a year and driving half way round the M25 during lock down put me off.


----------



## Rob1

For people new to roasting or just thinking of getting into it remember to take into account moisture loss and profile development when calculating how long an amount of greens will last. E.g. 10kg with 15-20% moisture loss is 8-8.5kg, sample roasts/profile development deduct approx 500g-1kg depending on batch size and success.


----------



## jaffro

Similar to others, if small amounts are a possibility I could be interested. I'm only roasting on a gene and don't get through very much (already have 1kg a month or subs for roasted coffee).

So yeah, if about 1kg a month is possible at all I'd be interested, but completely understand if not!


----------



## Beeroclock

For some reason I can't delete the quotation box above

Anyway perhaps it would be useful to get a spreadsheet of where people live to get some sort of map going.


----------



## Ted_Kent

I'd possibly be interested. I generally deal with Falcon and collect as fairly close by, though they have relocated stock up to Vollers in Bury St Edmunds now so won't be as easy to get stock and I will likely shift to ordering for delivery (£80 pallet) so splitting some bags may be a potential for me.

Postage would be a issue, its fairly expensive to get a decent service. I actively avoid anything being delivered by Hermes as they are pretty awful in my area with most things going missing, especially if they have any weight to the parcel.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee

I could be interested. Still got some stock, but for the future.


----------



## evoman

I would potentially be interested, especially if lower quantities are possible.


----------



## Bev

Great idea, I'm late to this one but I'd be very interested in this too.


----------



## truecksuk

yessum! certainly interested!


----------



## daveandmairi

Beeroclock said:


> For some reason I can't delete the quotation box above
> 
> Anyway perhaps it would be useful to get a spreadsheet of where people live to get some sort of map going.


 Hi. If you're still working up a list of people to join the collective, I'd be keen. I'm based in Basingstoke.


----------



## Jord93

Count me in! If it ever goes ahead...


----------



## Joescafe

Count me in too!


----------



## Nark

Hello,

I am very interested in this. Please count me in. How does this progress?

BR

Mark


----------



## AndyDClements

Definitely interested. My normal coffee usage would mean probably 2kg month, but if we had this for decaf then that's more like 8-10kg / month of greens.


----------



## Beeroclock

RDC8 and I have set up a group on Facebook, he's on holiday at the moment, but if you're interested feel free to message me. We fairly regularly buy a 1/4 to 1/2 a pallet of green and have accounts with Olam, Falcon, Cafe Imports, as well as some of the smaller importers like Cal's Coffee, Agri Evolve (Rwenzori), Indochina, Osito, Raw Material and I've just signed up with iFinca.

We are based in the South East and West. I travel up and down the M4/M5 corridor fairly frequently.

From a personal perspective - I'm not really interested in doing small lots of 1kg, unless you want to come and pick up from me in Wiltshire, what we don't do is mark up the cost of green apart from what we pay in delivery.

RDC8 might send out smaller amounts, or group together and get your own thing going.

On the decaf side of things - I'll be looking to buy some fairly soon - so would g be happily split a bag with someone.

Cheers Phil


----------



## JonathanM

Also interested; currently using about 5Kg/month and used to storing a few months supply so batches of 10-20Kg is fine for me.

Great idea!

Jonathan


----------



## Johann

Hi, very very late to the party  but I'm also very interested! Is the buying club still going strong? What is the facebook group called if it's okay for me to request to join the group? Thank you!


----------

